# LOST- WOMENS PADDLE PANTS AND NEOPRENE PANTS



## KBOATER (Jun 26, 2006)

LOST A PAIR OF WOMENS BOMBER GEAR PADDLE PANTS (SIZE SMALL) AND A PAIR OF WOMENS MOUNTAIN SURF PANTS (NEOPRENE W/ FLEECE LINING) AT THE BALLPARK IN BV AROUND JUNE 25TH. IF FOUND PLEASE CALL TRACY 303-319-3069.


----------

